# George Gillespie on the new pope



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2013)

In context, George Gillespie is referring to Erastian magistrates who usurp the power of ecclesiastical officers _in sacris_ as representing a new popedom. His comments, however, are worth keeping in mind in these days when there is much discussion concerning the new pope:

[…] though the Pope is changed, yet popedom remaineth still.

George Gillespie, _One hundred and eleven propositions concerning the ministry and government of the church _(1647; Edinburgh, 1844), p. 18.


----------

